# csm+b and cherry shrimp



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

I read in another thread that csm+b will kill cherry red shrimp. Is there any truth to this? I've been having problems keeping amano shrimp (started with 8 and now down to 3) and I also started with 30 crs and now I don't think I have that many. I've got a 125 planted that has a 29 gallon sump and another 29 tied in. I've calculated 150 gallon total water volume. My plant volume is not particularily high as my tank has only been running a couple of monthes. I dose 2ml of csm+b every day. Any thoughts?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I just recently started using CSM+B (1 week). I haven't noticed any Cherries dying yet. I can let you know if I notice any. I have plenty of babies as well as adults, and they are all behaving normally so far.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

CSM wont kill anything. Neither fish nor shrimp.

If you could post a link to the information you found, Id like to read this.

Ive been using several forms of Trace, one in particular even has more copper in it. My cherries still breed like crazy and our Amanos are getting to big that they scare some small children


Regards, Orlando


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

zdam20 said:


> I read in another thread that csm+b will kill cherry red shrimp. Is there any truth to this? I've been having problems keeping amano shrimp (started with 8 and now down to 3) and I also started with 30 crs and now I don't think I have that many. I've got a 125 planted that has a 29 gallon sump and another 29 tied in. I've calculated 150 gallon total water volume. My plant volume is not particularily high as my tank has only been running a couple of monthes. I dose 2ml of csm+b every day. Any thoughts?


I don't know if this is coincidence but on days that I dose CSM+B, I would notice dead RCS later that day or the following day.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

what are your water parameters? CRS are kind of picky but if you have the right water parameters, they will thrive.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I slowly killed off my entire cherry shrimp population the first time, and I think CSM+B was the reason. I can't confirm it, but I've stopped dosing and have had no issues in the 2 years since, albeit with a new population. I started with quite a few shrimp and they slowly died off more and more, and I even found one or two on the verge of death, twitching and spasming. It may depend on your water parameters, how much you dose, when you dose, or a whole host of other variables, but I'd be very cautious about using it with shrimp.


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ammonia=0, nitites=0, nitrates= as low as 4 and as high as 25 ppm, ph=6.7, alk=2, gh=8, temp=78, calcium=25ppm, CO2=as low as 8 and as high as 14, PO4=.5-2 ppm, Mag= 19-25. I've been doing several large water changes with a mixture of ro and tap to get my gh down some. It was running at 14-16. Anything look out of place here? BTW: How do you know how much trace to add?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been dosing EI with csm+b with cherry and amano shrimp without any issues.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i think lowering your temp tell help but i dont think temperature is causing the deaths


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

i have heard that copper will kill these shrimp. Folks who raise them here in Raleigh say it is important to not use food that contains copper. We know that invertibrates are sensitive to copper.

It is possible that trace amounts of copper are fine (as provided by the fertilizer), but once copper reaches a certain level the chances for mortality increase. At a critical level the effects could be very noticeable.

The outcome of using CSM may vary from person to person because of a combination effect. Tap water copper and contents of food may be the culprits. The trace mixture addition may be pushing the level over the cliff.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

May I add, weekly water changes also. It eliminates accumulation of excess gunk, ferts and toxic substances.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

when i breed RCS i do weekly 50% waterchanges


----------

